# Arcain traded next season?



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

In yesterday's houston chronicle, it was stated that sheryl and tina were the only players on lock for next season. also that this could possibly mean that arcain might get traded. i read something of arcain's awhile back and she said if she has to play for another team, she wouldn't play.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

I hope Houston doesn't trade J! Janeth is one of the best players in the W! Who could Houston possible get for all that she is to Houston. The Fans love her!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I THINK THAT THE CHRONICLE BE MAKING SOME OF THERE STUFF UP. IF J IS Traded I WONT BE A BIG IBG FAN OF THE COMETS BEACAUSE SHE IS MY FAVORITE PLAYER.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

Look this girl at www.fibaamerica.com


Playing with # 09 dos santos


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yay J!! I hope she comes back to the WNBA next year.


----------

